# Goat ideas for small local fair



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

I am finally taking the plunge and having a "stall" at a small local fair.

There is no cost for the stall so I have no real outlay in doing it, and really I am doing it to give some publicity to my goats rather than to make a fortune on the stall itself. This is the first time i have done anything like this, although I have toyed with the idea of doing a stall at the street market or the Christmas market for quite some time now.

So far the idea is to take along a few of the really handleable goats so that kids can pet them etc. I will sell little pots of feed for said kids to feed the goats. Will have hand gel available for them to clean their hands afterwards. 

I am going to do a "guess the weight of the goat" with a small prize (not sure yet, maybe a big box of chocolates or something).

I am going to make up a big display board with photos of the rest of the herd, information about goats, and the particular breed of goat I keep, info about goat meat and milk, and information about my little herd.

Can anyone think of any other ideas that would go with this lot.

There is only DD (10yo) and myself to run it so it can't get too complicated. Like I say the main idea of doing it is to get some publicity for the goats, and to see how I cope with doing a stall (I am not one of life's natural saleswomen and although I like the idea of doing it, I am not sure how I will get on LOL). Apart from any outlay for a prize for the comp, I have no other outlay for the stall.

Any suggestions?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

The goats at the petting zoo get brushed lots. Kids love it. How about a goat game? Maybe cut out a large goat silhouette & do a tossing game by placing the goals or object to aim for on the shape. Was going to suggest a balloon dart game, but thought that may startle the goats. How about pin the tail on the goats?? Using a goat cut out-- not a real host of course!
I have also seen where they take a cow cut out & make it to where kids can milk the cow-- they always love it. Only issue is keeping the "milk" full.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you - will take brushes with us. Love the idea of the milking practice - not sure how to rig that up but I'll have a think on it. And pin the tail 

hoggie


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

The folks near me that do the buy some feed and feed the animals, put the feed in tiny ice cream cones that the goats also eat. No trash from paper (plus the worry of goats eating it), no clean-up, or gathering of cups every hour.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you - what a fantastic idea - will definitely use that for next time.


----------

